
Stopping The Google AdWords Morphine Drip: How We Saved $183 Last Week - carefreeliving
http://www.smallbusinesshub.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/1985/Stopping-The-Google-AdWords-Morphine-Drip-How-We-Saved-183-Last-Week.aspx
======
stuki
Theoretically, as search engines and advertisers both get more and more
sophisticated, the organic and paid for links should converge. The most
'relevant' results for (search term, searcher history, other relevant data)
indicating someone looking to buy something will be the sellers most likely to
convert the given searcher. At the same time, advertisers would be unwilling
to pay for clicks from searches indicating unlikely buyers. If matching ever
get that sophisticated, some altruistic sounding blurb about keeping
commercial links off the organic section probably won't be far behind,
however.

